# Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2012)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels ...

Nen Freund von mir würde gern wissen was er sich da gekauft hat. Der alte Besitzer kann zum Bootstyp leider auch nichts sagen. Hoffen wa doch mal das sich hier einer findet..... Danke schonmal.




































Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Hellwig oder Hammermeister.... einer von den beiden müssts sein!

Keine Papiere dazubekommen?
Im Heckbereich mal nach einer Plakette oder eingefräster Nummer geluschert?

Messe die Kiste mal genau aus- anhand der Maße lässt sich schon was deuteln.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Waren heute zusammen vor Ort. Laut Zollstock knappe 4,65cm in der Länge Plus Minus irgendwat...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Vom Süllrand und der Scheibe her , könnts ne olle Triton sein.... ´sch gugge mal grad nach den Maßen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Rumpfmaß oder inkl. Motor gemessen?

In Frage kämen Delos, Elektra, Triton

Kataloge konnte ich bloss von 1977 oder 1984 aufrufen... dazwischen gabs einige Designspielereien- stumpfer/spitzer Bug, Süllrand mit Stufe....

Dauert ein wenig- ich komm aber dahinter!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Nur Rumpfmaß gemessen....Dat aber wie gesagt + - 5-7 cm ....


Gruß Toxe

P.S. PN erhalten...


EDIT: Also... 4,65 ist es 100% lang ... eher 5-7 cm rauf ---- da ich den Zöller vorne gebogen habe


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Also.... ich geh mal fest von ner Hellwig aus- ich komm aber ums verrecken nicht an eine komplette Modellübersicht der Jahrgänge ´78-83#q

Buggriff, Klampen Süllrand und Scheibe sind aber auch bei den verschiedensten Modellen von Hellwig zu sehen... ich schick Dir noch ne PN mit zwei anderen Modellen- das eine ist ne Hellwig aus 78- die andere aus 82.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Tja keen Plan, Toxe.|kopfkrat

So ne Art Old-eimer vmtl.|supergri



....weitermachen.........#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Nee- ein I-mer sieht so aus...

http://i-mer.de/


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

@ Dorschbremse, die Bilder vom Hellwig Kreta hab ich mir nochmal genauer angeschaut. Ich glaub allerdings nicht das es sich hier um das selbe Model handelt, da die Seiten unterschiedlich sind. Gut zu sehen an dem Rammschutzgummi, der verläuft da ganz anders.

Jemand noch ne Idee?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Die Schale sieht so aus wie meine alte "DJ".
Ich glaube das Modell hiess Olympia und wurde in den 70ern über Quelle vertrieben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boot-Identifikation ... Wat is dat für nen Kahn*

Nee- die Kreta ist ja auch ein wenig zu kurz.

Guck Dir mal auf dem Bild die Scheibe, den Süllrand und den Griff am Bug an- Das schaut nach Zeug aus dem Hellwig-Regal aus.


----------

